

Which Member of the Startup Tribe Are You? - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/thetribe/
Startups are like primitive tribes. Which member are you most like?
======
matthewmeredith
I am the Hunter. No doubt. I bring home the bacon.

Interesting take on startup dynamics.

